# Ellerman Shipmates



## Davebirley (Feb 13, 2010)

looking to catch up with any old shipmates I sailed with(Bounce)


----------



## Tom Inglis (May 3, 2007)

Davebirley said:


> looking to catch up with any old shipmates I sailed with(Bounce)


I have a friend living in my village in Herefordshire who was apprentice with Ellermans about your time his name is Alan Biggs. Does that ring any bells?
regards
Tom Inglis


----------



## Les Hughes (Feb 27, 2005)

I was with Ellermans from 67 to 81 as eng cadet through to second, don't remember your name. What ships were you on.


----------



## RO Vintage (Feb 13, 2008)

Sailed On The City Of Lichfield About 1974/75 Any One Out There Remember Me?
Happy Days

George Savage Ex Marconi


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

Davebirley said:


> looking to catch up with any old shipmates I sailed with(Bounce)


Dave,
I sailed with you when I was first tripper on C/O Chester in 1969 London to the Gulf. Then coasted on the C/O London abt 74 when I was 3/0 ? We met some time later at Tower Hill when I was doing a ticket.
Am now piloting on the Medway for last 21 yrs, big boys toys.
Rgds
John


----------

